# purdy vs wooster



## crow

We went and bought a brand new purdy and a brand new wooster, put summa that black tape on em so ya cant see wich is wich, and nobody could tell the dif! notta! kinda like beer. papst blue ribbon, bud, it all does the same thing in the end! besides I use a zeppatar z66DR. master flow! and it is betta than any brush.


----------



## paint_booger

Purdy all the way!


----------



## MAK-Deco

I have felt over the last few years that Purdy's have declined and Woosters have picked up in quality. ( I wonder if its because Purdy got bought by the SW conglomerate?) Purdy's are in all the big box stores now, and out of all the independent paint stores especially if there Moore stores. BM doesn't want there affiliates to carry Purdys.


----------



## JNLP

Now use them both every day, all day, for a month. Then go ahead & compare them again. :thumbup:


----------



## SPCarpentry&Painting

I use Purdy's the most. I buy them at my independent dealer who sells B&M and California. The funny thing is they stock Wooster Rollers etc. BUT not their brushes. Whats up with that? I won't step foot into Blowes so I don't have access to them except buying them online.


----------



## crow

Today I did use both again and one was a far cry from the other!! it was the Purdy after untapen that was the winner by far! made me toss the Z66DR! Ive used both before but never really did a side by side test of em. Purdy man!


----------



## MAK-Deco

Hey Crow which purdy are you using? there are many different lines.


----------



## alpinecrick

I have one old Wooster left hanging amongst my Purdys. It's a good brush. If somebody around here would carry Woosters where I could feel and touch before I buy :yes: I might try some. I'm a little hesitant to order over the internet....

Do they still make Fuller brushes? I have a couple older pig bristle Fullers that are excellent.


Casey


----------



## crow

2 1/2 xl-Dale


----------



## analog414

I had no problems with the SWP brushes. Now they are pushing the Purdy. I am not too picky with brushes. If you are a good painter....you can make do with any quality brush. :thumbsup:


----------



## analog414

crow said:


> We went and bought a brand new purdy and a brand new wooster, put summa that black tape on em so ya cant see wich is wich, and nobody could tell the dif! notta! kinda like beer. papst blue ribbon, bud, it all does the same thing in the end! besides I use a zeppatar z66DR. master flow! and it is betta than any brush.



Not paying enough attention! There is no such thing as the same!


----------



## crow

That last post aint making a bit of sense to me?? but, Ive been told Im as dumb as a stick.


----------



## greensboro84

my local duron only carries med-firm wooster. i just leaves to many brush marks even on a 2nd coat and i get way more stray britsles in the wooster and end up having to pull them out and also comb the brush out all day long. purdy is for me. durons brush is good but they lose shape after about 2-4 weeks of everyday use. and i also find that i cut a straighter line with a softer brush because i can change the angle real quick during a stroke, but i think alot of people like the firmer bristles for straight lines(like a wooster)


----------



## ProWallGuy

crow said:


> it was the Purdy after *untapen* that was the winner


Somebody please translate this word for me.

TIA


----------



## DeanV

Corona beats them both (my store carries purdy, wooster, and corona)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Anybody tried the "chinex" by wooster?? I got a cpl last week, took a day or so to get used to the new bristles, but I love em. Don't know if its a new thing, but the guys at my SW store said they were, new to me anyway. They don't load up with paint as bad, real easy to clean and don't have to stop after a few hours to clean em.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I have been using the wooster chines for about three weeks now and still haven't decided if I like it. It does clean up excellent! much better then any brush I have cleaned. I still think its a little soft (doesn't hold its shape)for heavy acrylics.


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> Somebody please translate this word for me.
> 
> TIA


*UNTAPEN -* Urban dictionary says it isn't defined yet. This give us here at paint talk the opportunity to come up with a definition.


----------



## Boden Painting

2 1/2" Purdy XL Elasco for me, been using it for years, I like the way I can put a point on it. I only can get them at my local paint store, HD and Lowe's don't seem to carry that model which is kinda nice.


----------



## stansoph

Boden Painting said:


> 2 1/2" Purdy XL Elasco for me, been using it for years, I like the way I can put a point on it. I only can get them at my local paint store, HD and Lowe's don't seem to carry that model which is kinda nice.


This is my favorite brush;my current one is about 8 mos.old and is so smooth. I also have a few 2" and 2 1/2" Purdy XL Swans; which is the same as the Elasco but with a beaver tail. These brushes hold a lot of paint but allow you to paint intricate areas and flats.

I like Woosters also and find they paint well straight out of the box. While the Purdy brushes take a week or two to really smooth out; after they are broken in they are without peer.

Which is better? I think they are both great brushes and it depends on one's style. I paint a lot of oil and doctor it almost as thin as water. I am light handed and let the paint flow out of the brush instead of mashing it out. The Purdy' XL's are soft and hold the paint well for me allowing me to lay down a nice section and not worry about drips and sags.

I have purchased a number of Purdy's and some Coronas from Richard at www.thepaintstore.com. Great sevice and they stock every Corona, Wooster and Purdy.


----------



## crow

untapen Translation= to take the tape off. tapen= to put the tape on. gees,,, I gotta 5th grade edjication and I know that!


----------



## paintor randy

*paint brushes*

okay gentlemen, are we not to be specific about what type of paint we're using, and what type of bristle? or are we just to assume that what is meant is alkyd enamel applied with china bristle and/or ox hair? that said, i only use oil based enamels for painting wood-work and cabinets,and i NEVER deviate from this practice. my personal preference of brushes for this type work is the purdy 'white sprig' in 2" or 2 1/2" size. it has a reasonably long bristle, its thick enough to carry a lot of paint per dip, and in the right hands one can attain a finish superior to that achieved by the thinner ,shorter bristled ox-o-thins for enamel use, though for varnish work the ox hair blend tools may well be preferable. every painter has their own personal technique in brushing enamel, and this is one area (among many) that truly separates the men from the boys. most of the enamel work i see these days has been pitifully over brushed, leaving a ridgey surface with many obvious brush strokes. another pitfall i've noted these past 30+ years is guys simply not sanding and cleaning their surfaces prior to painting.ever heard of a tack rag? i strain my paint daily prior to enameling, then take the old white sprig and lay it on as heavy-per coat- as i can, no overbrushing, i let the paint do the leveling work as much as possible. it is not uncommon for the quality and appearance of my first coat to surpass that of a competitors second coat. hey kids, wooster produces some nice brushes too, and many rave about corona-which i haven't tried. for those interested check out my marbling and graining samples at paintbyrandy.com. good day to you. signed,poor old paintor randy


----------



## BrushJockey

crow said:


> untapen Translation= to take the tape off. tapen= to put the tape on. gees,,, I gotta 5th grade edjication and I know that!


Y'know, this does deserve it's own sticky type thread. I know I have a few "Industry vernacular" type words to add. 
In fact, I got yur langage hangin. 

Hoosker-hoosker pole; to hoosk. = sand. It's the sound.


----------



## 1977corey

DeanV said:


> Corona beats them both (my store carries purdy, wooster, and corona)


:yes:, Purdy sucks, Corona all the way
www.coronabrushes.com


----------



## MAK-Deco

1977corey said:


> :yes:, Purdy sucks, Corona all the way
> www.coronabrushes.com


I like coronas as well expect they do not make a extra firm that will push Aura and other heavy bodied materials well...


----------



## lugi

I use a purdy , but the wooster is just as good to me. The wooster handle is a little smaller on the ones I have. The pudy fits my hand better I Save my brush package for keeping the shape after cleaning...


----------



## TJ Paint

Is a thread considered necro'd if it was necro'd prior to necroing it?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Nah, they cancel each other out.


----------



## kdpaint

Brush threads are the best! All these recent threads about how to run a successful business are too complicated.:no:


----------



## Steve Burnett

Corona Zane.


----------



## Steve Burnett

MAK-Deco said:


> I like coronas as well expect they do not make a extra firm that will push Aura and other heavy bodied materials well...


Try a Corona Zane.


----------



## David's Painting

Porter carriers Corona by me and I just bought a Cortez. Can't wait to test it out


----------



## RH

Oh boy! A necroed best brush thread!!! Does it get any better than that? :clap:


----------



## chrisn

researchhound said:


> Oh boy! A necroed best brush thread!!! Does it get any better than that? :clap:


 
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/behr-ultra-dang-good-stuff-17093/

:laughing:


----------



## Workaholic

TJ Paint said:


> Is a thread considered necro'd if it was necro'd prior to necroing it?





Rbriggs82 said:


> Nah, they cancel each other out.


Rbriggs is correct. It is like a negative and a negative is now a positive. The old double necro rule.


----------

